# No display after restart. Please help.



## Karol1701 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I have a problem with my PC and I hope You will help me solve it. I'm looking for help on every big forum so... here I am. 

*After I restart a PC there's no display*. The PC goes to Windows (I can hear the Windows music) but there's only black screen on the monitor. It doesn't even show the "enter bios" screen. The LED on the monitor blinks so it's not a "no signal" kind of thing but rather "sleep mode" or something like that.
There's the same issue when I go to Bios settings and then click on "save and reboot".
*Turning on and shutting down the PC works perfectly fine *though.

This problem started when I installed a new SSD to my rig (the day before yesterday) - for the past 10 months there was no problem.
Reinstalling the system on my old Barracuda didn't solve the problem so I guess the SSD is not an issue here.

*On intergrated graphics everything works fine*. It restarts correctly.

What I tried to do but didn't solve the problem:
* reinstalled the system (4 times)
* fresh motherboard bios flashed
* fresh GPU bios flashed
* changed the slot on the motherboard
* changed cords on my PSU
* tested the memory (memtest86)
* changed the external GPU as a primary GPU in bios settings
* set MB to default, clear cmos

I don't know what else should I do... I really need some help here, I hope You Guys will help me solve that annoying problem.
Have a great day,
Karol.

P.S. Sorry for my English, I'm from Poland so it's not my native language 

SPECS:
CPU: Intel i5 3570
MB: MSI Z77A G45
MEM: Corsair Vengeance LP 2x4GB
GPU: Gigabyte HD 7970 OC TOP (GHz) @ 1100/1500
PSU: BeQuiet L7 630W
DRIVES: Samsung 840EVO 120GB SSD, Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
SYSTEM: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 11, 2013)

try with dp or hdmi cable 
try to run pc with your tv via hdmi
test yuour card with another system.


----------



## maksic87 (Oct 11, 2013)

IMO u have a faulty GPU :>


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2013)

Start in safe mode or internal and uninstall your GPU drivers. Ether its the wrong resolution or wrong drivers


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 11, 2013)

try poping your battery out of your motherboard for 5 secs..


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 11, 2013)

maksic87 said:


> IMO u have a faulty GPU :>





Jetster said:


> Start in safe mode or internal and uninstall your GPU drivers. Ether its the wrong resolution or wrong drivers



read OP again, cold boot works, bios works (no drivers there), ONLY restart kills the image... as if it needs to be reposted? but it worked before so that's odd....


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> read OP again, cold boot works, bios works (no drivers there), ONLY restart kills the image... as if it needs to be reposted? but it worked before so that's odd....



Exactly, without a driver it works. Restart loads the driver and changes the resolution or wrong driver


----------



## Karol1701 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Exactly, without a driver it works. Restart loads the driver and changes the resolution or wrong driver



Wooow... I didn't know that. So when the system restarts the drivers are already loaded? I thought that after enter Bios screen the PC loads the drivers, doesn't matter if it's a boot or  a reboot.
To be fair, when there were no drivers the problem was really bad (every restart wasn't good) but when I did install the drivers, restarts were fine (not sure if every restart though) but when I went to the MB BIOS settings and wanted to "save and reboot" the screen went black - no display ALWAYS.
I wrote that in a past tense because now I'm on IGPU. 
I don't have any other drivers, just Catalysts 13.9. The system was clean when I installed them.

@ Locksmith 
I did that, didn't help. 

Thank You very very much Guys for all Your replies and ideas. I'm really greatful!


----------



## Hood (Oct 11, 2013)

It sounds like you somehow set your primary display to iGPU instead of auto or PEG (PCIe graphics) in BIOS settings.  My rig exhibited the exact same behavior when I forgot to move the monitor cable after changing from dGPU to iGPU.


----------



## Karol1701 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well in the Bios it seems like my Radeon is a primary GPU... 

But let's move on... actually there is no problem with restarts anymore but only if I go to MB bios and click on "save and reboot" the display goes black. The PC is probably in Windows (external WiFi card is blinking). But I have no display... any ideas?


----------

